# Hey Landowners?



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Last night I got a call. Long time buddy made small talk and then got to what I knew was coming. Wanted to know about the deer population on my place and coming down to hunt. I told him plenty of deer being seen and no he wasn't welcome to hunt this year. 
He got all pissy with me and I quickly mentioned all the years he has hunted on my place and he has never helped with one bit of work on the land. I guess I'm just sick of being used if that makes any sense. He went on to tell me how busy he is and it's a few hour drive to come down. It's funny how the drive is ok when it's time to kill a deer. It's hard work to maintain all the property the older I get. I feel it should be considered a privilege to hunt and some sort of help isn't asking too much. I have mentioned all the hard work to him for years and nothing is ever offered. My wife thinks I should let him hunt since I've known him for so long. I'm not changing my mind on the issue. If people can't at least offer to help for the chance to hunt I'm done with them. This stuff bothers me every year. I'm done being used. People make choices every day on what's important to them. There are 365 days in a year. If a person can't find a day or 2 in all that then I'm fine with my decision. 

Last year 2 kids stopped by to see if they could hunt. This was right before bow season started. I told the kids to check back with me in January and give me some help around the place and they could hunt the following season. Funny looks from both of them and they didn't show up to help. Entitlement? 

I have a friend in West Virginia that lets me poke a deer every so often in their rifle season. I spend a couple weekends each year helping him at his place for that privilege. I guess I'm old fashioned and appreciate him giving me the chance to hunt his place. 

Thoughts?


----------



## toby2 (Jul 15, 2012)

bobk said:


> Last night I got a call. Long time buddy made small talk and then got to what I knew was coming. Wanted to know about the deer population on my place and coming down to hunt. I told him plenty of deer being seen and no he wasn't welcome to hunt this year.
> He got all pissy with me and I quickly mentioned all the years he has hunted on my place and he has never helped with one bit of work on the land. I guess I'm just sick of being used if that makes any sense. He went on to tell me how busy he is and it's a few hour drive to come down. It's funny how the drive is ok when it's time to kill a deer. It's hard work to maintain all the property the older I get. I feel it should be considered a privilege to hunt and some sort of help isn't asking too much. I have mentioned all the hard work to him for years and nothing is ever offered. My wife thinks I should let him hunt since I've known him for so long. I'm not changing my mind on the issue. If people can't at least offer to help for the chance to hunt I'm done with them. This stuff bothers me every year. I'm done being used. People make choices every day on what's important to them. There are 365 days in a year. If a person can't find a day or 2 in all that then I'm fine with my decision.
> 
> Last year 2 kids stopped by to see if they could hunt. This was right before bow season started. I told the kids to check back with me in January and give me some help around the place and they could hunt the following season. Funny looks from both of them and they didn't show up to help. Entitlement?
> ...


Let me know when ya need a hand down there. Oh, I agree with ya.


----------



## bwarrenuk (Jan 4, 2015)

I hear ya! Also I'm very good with a weed whacker. Lol


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

ive tried to get permission all around me and have had no luck. ive offered to help on the land, share meat, cut wood you name it and they all say no


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Bob,

You are 100% correct!


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

bobk said:


> Last night I got a call. Long time buddy made small talk and then got to what I knew was coming. Wanted to know about the deer population on my place and coming down to hunt. I told him plenty of deer being seen and no he wasn't welcome to hunt this year.
> He got all pissy with me and I quickly mentioned all the years he has hunted on my place and he has never helped with one bit of work on the land. I guess I'm just sick of being used if that makes any sense. He went on to tell me how busy he is and it's a few hour drive to come down. It's funny how the drive is ok when it's time to kill a deer. It's hard work to maintain all the property the older I get. I feel it should be considered a privilege to hunt and some sort of help isn't asking too much. I have mentioned all the hard work to him for years and nothing is ever offered. My wife thinks I should let him hunt since I've known him for so long. I'm not changing my mind on the issue. If people can't at least offer to help for the chance to hunt I'm done with them. This stuff bothers me every year. I'm done being used. People make choices every day on what's important to them. There are 365 days in a year. If a person can't find a day or 2 in all that then I'm fine with my decision.
> 
> Last year 2 kids stopped by to see if they could hunt. This was right before bow season started. I told the kids to check back with me in January and give me some help around the place and they could hunt the following season. Funny looks from both of them and they didn't show up to help. Entitlement?
> ...


I guess a big part of it is what you mean by a "long time buddy". To me there are acquaintances, friends , and long time buddies. To me long time buddies are people who you have shared good and bad times with over the course of your life. Long time buddies are a notch above friends and acquaintances. I cannot identify with your land situation but being an avid fisherman, my boat is always open to my long time buddies and friends and at no cost or any quid pro quo. By the way, wives have good insight into these matters. John


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

If they don't want to help maintaining it, then perhaps it might be easier for them to pay to hunt?


----------



## GOOSE48 (Apr 6, 2007)

I was just out last week cutting trees off of the lane were I hunt for the property owner they told me I am the only one that ever offers a hand and I told them it was a privilege to have a place were I could go with my son.


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

I don' hunt, but depending on where you are at, i would certainly come and help you do whatever you need done on your land.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

As a property owner, I agree and can relate whole heartedly with you bob.
I used to spend about $1000-2000 a year planting feed and hunting plots. Was working at the time so the $ wasn't really an issue. But the ground prep time was. Spraying weed killer,Plowing, liming, disking,seeding...all takes time. And sometimes, due to weather and being able to get in the field to work,you just can't wait till people decide to come help in the middle of the summer when everything is already done. Also, tending the plots was time consuming as well. Cutting junk trees to improve the hardwoods, cutting wild grape vines...there is just so much to do to provide good wildlife habitat.
Especially when you're working 50-60hrs a week.
Pulling in the driveway and heading straight to the field/woods working till dark was not uncommon at all.

While I would be doing all this, the few that hunted here that knew what I was doing would be talking about going to little Johnny's(their kids) baseball/soccer game/practice or to the movies, going fishing,having evening cookouts relaxing etc. All the while, I'm in the field/woods working...and if my little Johnny(my g-son) wasn't at his baseball/soccer practice by himself, he was with me.
So I decided several years ago while still working ,after much hinting for a little help, that all that was coming to an end.
I didn't plant hunting plots around their established stands. I didn't trim up their areas or insure they had good shooting lanes. I didn't spend any time around their stands so I could give them scouting reports as to what had been loafing around their areas or make sure their tree stands were in order and safe to climb from the previous year. Had one guys stand get bent double during the summer due to lighting hitting the tree and snapping tree off. He found out his first trip back to hunt since the year prior about this time of year. He always bow hunted the 1st two weeks of Nov. When he got here saw his stand, he asked what happened to it. and when did it happen. I told him " last Spring". He got all sideways cause I didn't call him. I told him if he'd come around some other time than every Nov. pre rut he would have known. He also asked about the over grown hunting plot that was below his stand. Asked what I had planted in there that was so high. Told him weeds.
He left and have not talked to him since.
Slowly but surely the others got the hint as well. And again, they all knew who was doing everything and the time it took to supply them a good hunting spot that cost them absolutely nothing.

We're these real buddies...were they real friends???

Was I wrong???

Don't think so. Just tired of being taken advantage of. If that's today's idea of true friendship or a true buddy...I've had my fill of all that.


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

I agree with you Bob. If a person is kind enough to offer an opportunity to hunt the person being allowed that privilege must have the decency to show some sort of appreciation more that just words. (a thank you). Those that don't either were not raised properly or did not learn from their parents what is expected in life. When they are forced to hunt only public land they will wish they had not tried to take advantage.


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

So called budies. no help to manage a property I tired of it and sold. 500 acers. It pissed me off so bad I hunt no more.


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

You said it exactly the way it should be Bob, and it does not count once you point it out. It should be voluntary and freely given without asking. And the dog should know you when you get out of the car. If not your a stranger to the property.


----------



## Eastside Al (Apr 25, 2010)

Very good choice, hard but needed.
People make decisions on how they spend their time.
I help cut fields cut wood and other things to have a spot.
If i didnt i would not be there next year as landowner doesnt hunt and wouldnt let anyone on to just make it easier to not mess with people they dont know personally.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

One of the teens in my neighborhood asked if he could archery hunt at my place this year. He and his dad came down and put up one of my extra ladder stands (no small feat if you've never done it), cleared shooting lanes on that stand and every other stand I own for me. His dad seems to be teaching him well.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

No help , no hunt. Seems simple enough to me. I offer the family members that have land I hunt on any help they need ;it's usually refused , but always appreciated. I have also helped pulling gravity beds to the elevator, cutting wood, loading cattle, & spreading $hit !!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

TomC said:


> ive tried to get permission all around me and have had no luck. ive offered to help on the land, share meat, cut wood you name it and they all say no


Those folks may be getting paid to lease their property, or it's family and friends only. 

Bobk, I understand your feelings exactly. My BIL usually invites me down at least once a year to hunt a farm in SE Ohio that he's had permission to hunt on for 30 years at least. Back during the 4th of July holidays he explained that he might not be able to invite me down for "prime time". 

His Son would be on leave from the Air Force, and he was bringing his family to stay with them and they were going to hunt together. I have exactly zero problems with this! This is his Son. They have something special together, and the last thing I'd want to do is horn in on it. 

He was going to try to get me down there early, to do some work on the cabin and maybe hunt and fish a little. No problems with me. We rebuilt his back porch one year. But, the EHD hit, the Muskingum was pitifully low, so there was no reason to go down.


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

Agree with you totally bobk! I would relish the opportunity to help you out if ever needed. I only have access to 19 acres but help the land owner WHENEVER he needs! Actually like when he asks for help, makes me feel good to help him when I can! It's a very small price to pay to get to sit in a stand and enjoy the wildlife! Been hunting there almost 20 years and he's been talking about selling, I'll be grinding it out on public when that happens! Don't even wanna think about it lol


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

If that’s the only reason he wants to stay friends with you is to have a place to hunt then I totally agree. It’s different if they have a boat at Erie and you guys can switch out some hunting and fishing trips like me and my buddy do or atleast something to that affect. If he dosent have nothing to offer and will not participate in some sweat equity for a place to hunt then he can sit at home and think a good thing he lost out on.


----------



## Acristborders (Sep 21, 2014)

I'm with you 100% Every place I have hunted over the years,I always offer to help do what ever. That's the Right thing to do!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Heck, I own a camp in in Cameron County PA and there is an old farmer and his wife who live across the street. They keep an eye on it for us and call if anything happens (tree fell, etc). Just for that they get a Christmas ham or comparable every year.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

bruce said:


> So called budies. no help to manage a property I tired of it and sold. 500 acers. It pissed me off so bad I hunt no more.


That stinks. That's what I'm trying to avoid.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

luredaddy said:


> I guess a big part of it is what you mean by a "long time buddy". To me there are acquaintances, friends , and long time buddies. To me long time buddies are people who you have shared good and bad times with over the course of your life. Long time buddies are a notch above friends and acquaintances. I cannot identify with your land situation but being an avid fisherman, my boat is always open to my long time buddies and friends and at no cost or any quid pro quo. By the way, wives have good insight into these matters. John


 I think we are in agreement on what we will do for good people. I consider friends much more important than buddies. We are just calling truly important people different things. I have a group of friends that are there to help with things even when not asked. Like someone said when you have to ask it's too late. I'm just quite frustrated with a few that want to take and not give at all.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Wow, thanks for the offers of help from some of you. I hope that my post wasn't taken as soliciting help. It's more a big pile of frustration from some I've known for quite a while. There are some kind people here.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

I have to agree with you on that stuff getting old. Owning property is a lot of work. Has anyone ever offered trading hunts? I hunt up in Michigan every year. My friend who owns the property is 75 years old. I make it a point to do the 6 hour drive to maintain all his stands and trim shooting lanes. I think that's fair for two days of gun hunting every year. Plus I drag out all the deer he shoots in those two days. That's more work than the stands.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Just a follow up on my post...and I'd bet a Jackson that bobk as well as other landowners posting here would agree.
It's not that the land owner expects anything really... but just an offer would go a long way.

I've never hurt for places to hunt, even before I owned land. Whether it be property to deer hunt, turkey, squirrel or rabbit hunt.

Some of those properties came from friends of property owning friends making arrangements with the landowner to let me hunt. That opened the door for me to see what I could do for the landowner for letting me hunt.
Other places I got doing mechanical/welding work for the landowners. That landowners neighbor would need something done and before long, I had sometimes 3-4 continuos farms to hunt on.

Was the only person to ever acquire permission to hunt a couple different properties. One of them being a distant neighbor of bobk's when I lived close to him. I'm sure bobk knows the guy.
I finally got permission to hunt his property after one of his trucks broke down in front of my house and I fixed it for his driver. Driver told him and he called thanking me. Had talked to both him and his son previously about hunting their property but they weren't to keen on the idea. The son told me his dad has never let anyone hunt.
My other neighbor that had been trying to get permission to hunt the same property for many years told me I would never get permission to hunt there.
After I got permission to hunt there, I'd do some welding or minor repairs on their trucks, garbage dumpsters and he would always want to pay me. I'd just look at him and tell him every time I sit down and eat some venison or shoot a turkey, he was paying me. When his son was building his house on the same property, I'd go down and help out doing grunt work. I'm no carpenter and don't pretend to be one. But I did enjoy going down and helping out however I could.

Hunted a Judges property down off 56 for many years. Some of the best hunting I've ever had. Didn't need to do a thing but pick up after myself. He had a cabin down there and eventually gave me a set of keys to it and told me to use it as my own during hunting season. Never did stay there but always made sure that the wood bins were filled so when he and the wife went down for a stay he didn't have to mess with it.

Currently, there's a guy around here that's hunting a few of the properties close by that got permission to hunt the properties by doing small carpentry repairs on the landowners houses and outbuildings.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

^^^ unfortunately most people don't understand why they have such a hard time getting properties to hunt. Start doing things like this and when they find out that you like to hunt you most likely will not even have to ask for permission. They will invite you to hunt there without you even having to ask.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

It's not quite the same but I have a motorhome & boat. Got real fed up with a couple guys who showed up when it was time to pull out, threw their stuff in & off we went. When we got home, they grabbed their stuff & some fish & took off. No help getting things ready nor help cleaning up & putting stuff away when we got home. They are not invited anymore & can't for the life of them figure out what they did to cause it.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I'm not a landowner but I can understand exactly how you feel.
As I've mentioned many times I've hunted the same 2 properties for the last 40 years. It didn't just happen, it took a lot of work. We don't do much in the way of labor anymore but just like the landowners we're all getting older and physically have a hard time with some of the work. In the past we've helped one of the farmers bring in tobacco and several years we were the only guys to help as the paid help just just didn't show up. On this farm he also raises cattle so every year spring and fall we walk the fences to see if any trees have fallen on them, normally if we find any problems we notify the landowner but just fix the bad sections if possible ourselves. I bought a chain saw because there are so many ash trees falling across the few tractor trails going through some wood lots. Bush honeysuckle and Autumn olive are taking over some of the hills they can't get a tractor to so we'll spend a few days trying to manually cut sections back. Since I ran a steel shop I made many things he's asked for, custom gates, chutes, ladders ect. He offered to pay me for the steel and labor but I always told him he already did.
On the other farm I stopped by one day to see if we could do something to show our appreciation for hunting privilege. The wife said yeah you could help paint our porch so we came out the next weekend and did just that. She was flabbergasted because no one ever offered them anything. At one point she offered us exclusive hunting rights to their 850 acres. We had access to an adjoining 235 acres on the other farm giving us almost 1000 continuous acres. Most years there were 6-8 people hunting on their land but I declined the offer. I told her we were really only interested in hunting the 250 acres that directly adjoined the other property. I don't want to keep others out. To this day when we run into their son he will always mention his mom & dad always liked us because we always seemed to have an interest in their property for more than just hunting land. We've help this guy put up hay, fix fences and run off trespassers. We've been hunting this farm long before he ever let another person hunt.

As I sit here I do understand the hunters point with being busy with work, family, home and just life in general; there just aren't enough hours sometimes. What some hunters don't understand is these landowners have all these same situations they have to face but besides all that....they have their properties that need attention too. Taking a few days out to help out a little is just a very small token to show your appreciation.

No Bob, I don't think you're asking too much.
PS...I don't even want to hunt your place but if you need some help let me know and if you're within a reasonable driving distance I'll be glad to come out for a few days just for grins.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Crappiedude, as well as others. Thanks for the very kind offers of help. It's good to read about so many hunters who are willing to offer their time and help. These stories of help make it clear I made the right choice. Maybe things will change in the future.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't hunt anymore. It was too much of a hassle to get down to southern Ohio after work on Friday for Saturday only hunt on public land. This was before Sunday hunting was allowed.

But, I want to point out that I agree with you bobk 100% and the same goes for permission fishing other's ponds and lakes that are on their private property.
Myself an two others have permission to fish a few lakes and ponds in NE Ohio where others are not allowed to fish as we offer to help out on the horse farm or around the house doing yard work. We stop by at Christmas and bring them a fruit basket. Often just stopping by and knocking on their door and spending some time talking with them goes a long way. It gets lonely when you're older and retired. Two of these lakes are big enough to drop a 12' boat on a trailer into the water.


----------



## Big Chief (Dec 16, 2005)

I threw my brother in law and his son off. Always shot deer, rarely did they get a clean kill, always tracking. The last draw is when he drove his pick up through my yard to get to the edge of the woods. It's only another 50 yards to drag it there. Left 4 inch ruts in the yard and didn't care, said they'll roll out out next spring!
Made for a family riff but I didn't care.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

As a landowner I totally agree.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Well i have a good friend that i wont let hunt at my place because all he wants are the antlers. He is willing to give me all the meat just to fry up those horns. Sorry just strikes me wrong


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

You are 100% correct, all of you. If you want some help let me know, I probly will not hunt, just help.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

I think the guy could of take the opposite approach, put his big boy pants on and say, you know Bob, you're right, I've been busy but that's no excuse. I don't want to lose your friendship or my hunting privileges, what can I do to make it right? You name it buddy.
.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I totally agree, but I know it can be hard for you to come to this conclusion.

I grew up working on farms so permission was easy. I bailed hay, milked cows, bush hogged ditches and fields - whatever needed done. They paid me and any of them I asked let me hunt. Then I moved away for college and work, lost some relationships, leasing came in and I found myself with no private land or minimal.

This year I got permission for an 80acre and a 300acre parcel this year. The owner doesn't want for anything - a pretty simple man worth more money than he could ever spend in many lifetimes. He has men that work for him....there is not much I can do for him. I offered and of course there is just nothing he needs from me. He owns everything in the area and employs a lot of folks. I tried to buy him a sandwich so he decided not to have a sandwich! LOL he is that kind of guy! 

What I found he does enjoy is riding around in his truck, telling me his family history, the history of the area, teaching me about the oil and gas industry. He is a young guy (early 50s). So even though it is prime time rut, spent half a day each trip down doing just this. I enjoy it as well. I also found out what kind of beer he likes and I bought 3 cases. Next trip down I'm leaving it on his front porch with a note - because otherwise he won't accept it!


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Great job! That's thinking outside the box. There's always a way.
You know, everybody has to eat. A gift certificate to a decent restaurant if nothing else. Put it in an envelope with a note and stick it in their mailbox?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I used to buy a guy some really nice cigars. He used to love the combination of different types to try and said it was one of the best gifts he ever got. We did that 3 years I think for him giving us drive in access to a great stretch of river


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

When my cousin an i first got are drivers lisence we where pumped to head out to the farm that has let my family hunt for years to get are written permission sighned for gun seadon an try to kill a few squirrels why out there. 
We get there late morning,start walking around looking for the farmer,he eventually comes out we ask for permission,he says will have to come back the next day he was busy . A couple calfs had there shoulders stuck in a fence where they feed.... we asked if we can be of any hellp. He seemed pretty hesitant lol we showed up to hunt in are new brand new jordans,ball hats on backwards,etc. But laughed an said if you think you can,follow me.... 
Im sure they had some good laughs watching us "city boys" try to handle those calfs. But we got the job done an was killin squirrels in a hour... 
After that we would always ask if he had anything he needed help with when we were getting are written permission. 
And always picked up other hunters trash in the woods.....


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Yep. My BIL always brings some "goodies" for the ladies of the house, and will drop off a nice doe for the family that owns the farm. They love their goodies and their venison!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I feel your pain on getting older and maintaining.....I only have 1 friend that comes, and always willing to help out.....usually I can manage by myself but is nice to have help if needed....I feel bad the new neighbor is always offering to help, but don't want the hunting pressure from him, when my season is over (tagged out) that would be fine by me.....only so many deer that visit, and also visit his place across the street.....have thought about selling since my visit are far between anymore.
don't worry about it Bob, I would say it would be a privilege to hunt your place, you have put a lot of work in it..... i would offer help, but it is rare anymore I am down that way.....be careful accidents can happen at a blink of the eye.....that is what worries me anymore....since cell phone doesn't work unless ontop the ridge
good luck this season.....I have passed on a few,(just too hot) but time to put some meat on the ground
haven't got the cooler put in yet


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Good luck next week Bill.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

You got it right bobk! I was fortunate enough to be invited out to the Piedmont Lake area to a friends cabin several years ago for deer season , I helped cook all the meals, do all the dishes, and help with the repairs on the cabin while I was there . and lo and behold, I was invited back the next year .. have been every year since ...this year I was not able to get down to help with the cabin much… But last year I helped him take down an old barn off the property that he wanted gone... I took some of the old wood and ordered a map this year of his property and all of the property surrounding it , made the picture frame from the old Barnwood on his property .... this is a 4' x 5' picture that he will be able to hang on his wall .... people don't realize how important it is to appreciate things like having a place to hunt and being invited back ...








I think he will appreciate it as much as I appreciate him inviting me back..


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

9Left said:


> You got it right bobk! I was fortunate enough to be invited out to the Piedmont Lake area to a friends cabin several years ago for deer season , I helped cook all the meals, do all the dishes, and help with the repairs on the cabin while I was there . and lo and behold, I was invited back the next year .. have been every year since ...this year I was not able to get down to help with the cabin much… But last year I helped him take down an old barn off the property that he wanted gone... I took some of the old wood and ordered a map this year of his property and all of the property surrounding it , made the picture frame from the old Barnwood on his property .... this is a 4' x 5' picture that he will be able to hang on his wall .... people don't realize how important it is to appreciate things like having a place to hunt and being invited back ...
> View attachment 249796
> 
> I think he will appreciate it as much as I appreciate him inviting me back..


That's really cool 9Left!


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

I had hunting privileges on some land, the company I worked for did a good amount of business with the land owner so he granted me permission. The year I left the company, my privileges were revoked but life went on, I was not bitter by any means; it was a financial tie to the privileges just as you require help working the land bobk, nothing wrong with that at all. There is plenty of public land for people to hunt if they are not willing to help with the maintenance of your property, they can simply contact the Ohio DNR to find the closest location to them 

On another note, I now own land and not living full time on the property, my biggest issue is keeping unwelcome people off of it! I have posted signs, have a locked gate and still get trespassers/poachers on it periodically. In 6 years I have added a couple of tree stands to my collection that I have confiscated due to people coming on the property when I am not around and putting one up and thinking it will go unnoticed.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

You know as a 24 year old it seems odd to talk about the "good old days" but I was raised working for fun. Some of my greatest memories are of doing some really crappy work with a good buddy. My dad and I still call each other up when we have a big project and I wouldn't trade that time for anything. I think we are really missing that mindset today. I know my grandfather for one was a man that could have a blast cutting wood or digging trenches and things of that nature. If your with good people it shouldn't be work, and the satisfaction of getting something done means everything. Heck even though I've cut wood for my house and my dads house my whole life I would jump at the opportunity to do something like that for someone else. There's nothing in the world like riding around on an 8n with a chainsaw, or racing your buddies log splitter with your maul just for bragging rights. That's what friends are for so I'm with bobk. And anybody out there listening with some good rabbit or deer ground I'm willing to prove I can outrun your splitter. I've always had a hard time finding good hunting ground because I hate asking. Always felt like I didn't want to ask for something unless I had something to give in return. Sometimes people just lose sight of the fact that everything has a cost.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

flyman01 said:


> On another note, I now own land and not living full time on the property, my biggest issue is keeping unwelcome people off of it! I have posted signs, have a locked gate and still get trespassers/poachers on it periodically. In 6 years I have added a couple of tree stands to my collection that I have confiscated due to people coming on the property when I am not around and putting one up and thinking it will go unnoticed.


Interesting. My BIL manages a large piece of property in northern Trumbull Co. He has tree stands out the wazoo because he goes out and checks the woods for illegally hung stands. No one, not even he, has permission to hunt that property!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

loweman165 said:


> If they don't want to help maintaining it, then perhaps it might be easier for them to pay to hunt?


Then you are liable for any accidents


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Get you a nice knotty piece of elm and see how well you do....my splitter isn't as fast as me being 61(with good wood), but sure saves my back, and last way longer, for the long haul




jray said:


> You know as a 24 year old it seems odd to talk about the "good old days" but I was raised working for fun. Some of my greatest memories are of doing some really crappy work with a good buddy. My dad and I still call each other up when we have a big project and I wouldn't trade that time for anything. I think we are really missing that mindset today. I know my grandfather for one was a man that could have a blast cutting wood or digging trenches and things of that nature. If your with good people it shouldn't be work, and the satisfaction of getting something done means everything. Heck even though I've cut wood for my house and my dads house my whole life I would jump at the opportunity to do something like that for someone else. There's nothing in the world like riding around on an 8n with a chainsaw, or racing your buddies log splitter with your maul just for bragging rights. That's what friends are for so I'm with bobk. And anybody out there listening with some good rabbit or deer ground I'm willing to prove I can outrun your splitter. I've always had a hard time finding good hunting ground because I hate asking. Always felt like I didn't want to ask for something unless I had something to give in return. Sometimes people just lose sight of the fact that everything has a cost.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Then you are liable for any accidents


You might be liable regardless of wether or not money is exchanged. A good contract between the parties limits exposure.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Muddy said:


> You might be liable regardless of wether or not money is exchanged. A good contract between the parties limits exposure.


Nope free written permission on the odnr form removes all liability....


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Even with the states permission slips( taking liability) away from landowners......lawyers can spin it the opposite. ....what ever happened to personal responsibility


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Would this be considered a contract....still can be contested, but....


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Would this be considered a contract....still can be contested, but....


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Yes and yes.....but why isn't the state responsible for things that happen on public hunting area's......private should be the same with signed permission slips , I believe it is.....but .....I have a aquantenence that won't ever be back due to excessive drinking.(he can fall over a crack,ant,etc) .....nothing against drinking but responsible at my place.....I believe knowing a potential problem would make me liable at anytime


----------

